# Fingerweaving



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I added another braid to the blog based on book by Alta Turner in "Fingerweaving: Indian Braiding" and I moved the earlier braid so it has the proper name on it.

So you can find the Peruvian Rep braid at this link

http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2010/05/peru-rep.html

And you can find the Peruvian Cross Rep braid at this link

http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2010/05/peru-cross-rep.html

Some examples of Peruvian Cross Rep variations can be seen here

http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2010/05/peru-cross-rep2.html

Have a good day!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Very cool! When you fingerweave, do you attach the end to something, as with braiding?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, you can fasten the end same way as for a braid. I'm using a clipboard for this one.

I looped the yarn over a chopstick when I started and put it on the clipboard. You can put the ends in a knot and then use a safety pin to fasten to your pants leg if you want.

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

That sounds like kumihimo, here is wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kumihimo

There are tons of sites with info
Check out the Braid Society, click on "Our Techniques" to find kumihimo
http://www.braidsociety.com/

Check out Weavershand for info
http://www.weavershand.com/

Check out Braidershand for supplies
http://www.braidershand.com/

Check out Curious Weaver magazine issue #3, free download,
for Japanese braiding info
http://curiousweaver.id.au/archives/2

These links will be added to the forum list of links

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

One of the fun things about fingerweaving, of any type, is that is uses a relativly small amount of thread. So you can use up all your little bits and pieces, or use a really special yarn. 
Course, it takes forever.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

The thing I like about finger weaving is that I can do this while in front of the television, where I spend too much time.

Have a good day!


----------

